# [SOLVED] Windows 98 Product Key



## yellorowz (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a retail version of Windows 98 on CD. Can the product key/ID be found on the disk itself?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not unless it's on the jewel case. Is the OS running that was installed from the disk? You can get the key in the registry if it is.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

it will be in one of the ini files
if the op sys is on the computer use belarc advisor
www.belarc.com


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

In the Registry

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version*

Click on the Current Version folder. The Product Key will be in the list in the right pane.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

IF you don't like going into the registry you can use this little utility.
Key Finder http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml 
Download, unzip and run. It will give you your Product Key


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

No,
the key is not on the disk.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

John1 is correct, there is no Product Key on the CD. What there is is an algorithm to verify a proper Product Key. Hence I could use My CD and your Product Key and I believe it would still be legal.

It's a common misconception that the Product Key and the CD are "branded together". Not the case.


----------



## lazarus118 (Feb 28, 2004)

Actually there are several algorithm's. The way to tell which set you use is on the data side of the CD near the center. Look for a number that begins with XO. What you can do is call customer central at microsoft. If you have not called before it should be free once. Tell them your situation. They will ask for that XO number and then issue you a new key.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Good info lazarus118... Never knew about that. I Checked my Win98SE CD and sure enough, there is a XO code there.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

:up:
Always learning


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I certainly hope so...  When I stop learning, I'll just pack it in.


----------



## yellorowz (Feb 27, 2004)

I want to thank all of you for your help in this matter. I was aware that I could get to the product key if my computer is running the Win98 OS, and I did have it installed on an old computer. I just hoped that I wouldn't have to set it up to acquire the key. Good to know about the "XO" code on the CD, lazarus! XOXO to you for that! My email program had sent the notification of your responses to my post to a junk email folder, and didn't get this good information until AFTER I did set up my old computer to get the product key. Figures, huh?


----------

